# dead celebrities costumes



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

Janis Joplin hippy style costume
Sherry lewis, culry hair and a sock puppet(to look like lamb chop)
Bonnie willows (mobster) bonnie and clyde
Lizzy Borden , black gown carring an axe


----------

